# Sơn bóng kháng khuẩn nội thất Eco Tango



## sonecofive (28/11/20)

*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp nội thất Tango Diamond* là loại sơn siêu bóng hệ Acrylic cải tiến , hàm lượng V.O.C thấp, đã được nghiên cứu và thử nghiệm rất phù hợp với điều kiện khí hậu ở Việt Nam. Màng sơn có độ bóng cao, lau chùi rất tốt, chống bụi bẩn và kháng nấm mốc.
Sản phẩm đáp ứng yêu cầu công trình có chất lượng và thẩm mỹ ở mức độ cao.
Sản phẩm được bảo hành *5 năm* .
*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Pure Acrylic 50-60%.
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 40-50%.
*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn siêu bóng
Mầu sắc : Đa mầu sắc
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ
Sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo



*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp nội thất Tango Diamond*​*Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn *Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn cao cấp nội thất Tango Diamond* phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường nội thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót nội thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
*Bảo quản:*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*An toàn khi sử dụng sản phẩm*

Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách và hạn sử dụng*

Hộp: 1kg
Lon: 5kg
Thùng 20kg
HSD: 24 tháng



*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0986024093 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*​


----------

